# Latest updates : On going Pakistani political situation



## ghazi52

.-.-.-.-.
Islamabad: PTI leader Fawad Chaudhry talks to media​




-.-.-.--.-.-.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.-.-.-.-.




-.-.-.-.-.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.




.,.,--------


----------



## ghazi52

.-.-.-.-




.-.-.-.-.-.-.-

..


*Punjab governor gone.......*


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> .-.-.-.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> *Punjab governor gone.......*



so many have gone today tareen aleem amir liaqat and mqm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.-.-.-.-.-




.-.-.-.-.-.-.


----------



## Imran Khan

USA plan if failed 
they want to replace imran with own slaves . 

imran came back from other door and announced elections .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solidify

Pakistani People from USA were saying to topple PM IK government will take only 48 hours. I just laughed at their faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## El Sidd

Will the flimsy ordinances and acts be repealed specially the 2 percent amnesty and whistle blower scams? 

NAB should start her investigation since government is no longer functional and cannot harass NAB


----------



## Eskander

El Sidd said:


> Will the flimsy ordinances and acts be repealed specially the 2 percent amnesty and whistle blower scams?
> 
> NAB should start her investigation since government is no longer functional and cannot harass NAB


A sedition case should be filed in supreme court against Sharif & Zardari co, the 21 century Mir Jafar and Mir Sadiq

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Eskander said:


> A sedition case should be filed in supreme court against Sharif & Zardari co, the 21 century Mir Jafar and Mir Sadiq



Who will file it? Interim government created with consultation of PM and opposition leader?


----------



## Eskander

El Sidd said:


> Who will file it? Interim government created with consultation of PM and opposition leader?


Imran Khan will remain in power for the next 15 days and you don't need to be in power to file it. There's sufficient evidence to charge the opposition leaders with the act of treason.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Eskander said:


> Imran Khan will remain in power for the next 15 days and you don't need to be in power to file it. There's sufficient evidence to charge the opposition leaders with the act of treason.



Only government can file article 6.


----------



## ghazi52

.................................


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.
US diplomat Donald Lu denies responding to PM Imran's claims​Presently visiting India.................................







.,.,,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,


----------



## R Wing

El Sidd said:


> Who will file it? Interim government created with consultation of PM and opposition leader?



what about general sb?


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,





.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.0.-.




-.-.-.-.-.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

Imran Khan said:


> so many have gone today tareen aleem amir liaqat and mqm


Good sieve, let each and every face reveal itself before next elections


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.




,.,.,,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,




..,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.




,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Well Done PM Khan | Who is Donald LU?​




.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
What happened today in the suo motu notice case? Complete Details​





,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

>>>>>>
Whole video ......





>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.




,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.,.,.,..,.,

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## baqai

IK will push street power to go against army, establishment and courts 

this is not going to end well


----------



## koolio

baqai said:


> IK will push street power to go against army, establishment and courts
> 
> this is not going to end well


Establishment Is messing with the wrong person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

koolio said:


> Establishment Is messing with the wrong person.



i agree, wrong tu hai


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,
No Confidence Motion , Special Transmission​ARY News - 8th April 2022​




.,.,..,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.





,.,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,




.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.





,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.





,.,.,.,.,,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,




.,.,,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,,,,..,.,.,,




..,,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.




,..,,.,.,.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.




,..,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.




,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.




,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,




.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
US Military Bases in Pakistan | Big Revelations​





.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Zafar Hilali Exposed PML-N Government​




,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,





.,.,,.,.,.,.


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,.,.,.,.,


IK better beef up his security, the corrupts will try to assassinate him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,




..,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.




,..,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,.,




..,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,..,.,.




,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,,.




.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,




.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,,.,


----------



## ghazi52

new cabinet ... Federal


----------



## pak1234

Ok


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,,..,.,...,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.,


----------



## Super Falcon

Imran Khan for sake of his political goals pushing whole country to civil war 

Imran Khan should be shut up and date for new elections should be given

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Khan vilatey

Super Falcon said:


> Imran Khan for sake of his political goals pushing whole country to civil war
> 
> Imran Khan should be shut up and date for new elections should be given


This is how getting azadi feels, it’s going to be tough and hard but “Ghaas khaein gay per mulk azad kareain gay” .

In Pakistan people have lived for so long under slavery that they have forgotten thier God given right for something better! They seem to be unable to perceive freedom


K

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## newb3e

Super Falcon said:


> Imran Khan for sake of his political goals pushing whole country to civil war
> 
> Imran Khan should be shut up and date for new elections should be given


you must be a khusra who would enjoy Bilawal as your foreign minister! hum toh khusray nai bhai hum toh tumharay nawaz aut zardari aur faujion ki ghulami nai mantay!


----------



## Super Falcon

newb3e said:


> you must be a khusra who would enjoy Bilawal as your foreign minister! hum toh khusray nai bhai hum toh tumharay nawaz aut zardari aur faujion ki ghulami nai mantay!


I never said I wanted bilawal as foreign minister watch yor mouth before making your mind but neither I wanted liar Imran khan



Khan vilatey said:


> This is how getting azadi feels, it’s going to be tough and hard but “Ghaas khaein gay per mulk azad kareain gay” .
> 
> In Pakistan people have lived for so long under slavery that they have forgotten thier God given right for something better! They seem to be unable to perceive freedom
> 
> 
> K


Problem is some where else and we are already in much bigger problem


----------



## aakalim

Khan vilatey said:


> This is how getting azadi feels, it’s going to be tough and hard but “Ghaas khaein gay per mulk azad kareain gay” .
> 
> In Pakistan people have lived for so long under slavery that they have forgotten thier God given right for something better! They seem to be unable to perceive freedom
> 
> 
> K


It's not about freedom or slavery. Its about failing or refusing to accept your own faults and mistakes and blaming a imaginary foreign hand. Fueling hatred, mistrust and conspiracy theories to attain his own political goals, is what Imran Khan is doing.

Imran Khan is playing a dangerous game, and its going to hurt Pakistan for years to come.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## newb3e

Super Falcon said:


> I never said I wanted bilawal as foreign minister watch yor mouth before making your mind but neither I wanted liar Imran khan


liar IK? your faujis accepted the letter exist!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## Humble Analyst

Super Falcon said:


> Imran Khan for sake of his political goals pushing whole country to civil war
> 
> Imran Khan should be shut up and date for new elections should be given


It is sad to not see anything wrong with what happened recently in Pakistan and has been taking place in the last 60 years. Then everybody has his opinion and priorities. B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Humble Analyst said:


> It is sad to not see anything wrong with what happened recently in Pakistan and has been taking place in the last 60 years. Then everybody has his opinion and priorities. B


First thing first we need to bring new parties and ban old forever and two party solution is the best because horse trading will stop small parties will not exist so they cannot blackmail govt

New reforms new constitution new army act is needed to detoxic this system which is failed us every time


----------



## Deltadart

Super Falcon said:


> First thing first we need to bring new parties and ban old forever and two party solution is the best because horse trading will stop small parties will not exist so they cannot blackmail govt
> 
> New reforms new constitution new army act is needed to detoxic this system which is failed us every time


My esteemed colleague, this approach has been advocated numerous times before. But, the million dollar question is this: Who is going to tie the bell around the cat's neck, and how?


----------



## Humble Analyst

Super Falcon said:


> First thing first we need to bring new parties and ban old forever and two party solution is the best because horse trading will stop small parties will not exist so they cannot blackmail govt
> 
> New reforms new constitution new army act is needed to detoxic this system which is failed us every time


I suggest Presidential system, banning parties wont achieve anything. The corrupt faces will come back line a bad coin. Now if you want to ban IK/PTI (which I feel) then I don’t like the idea.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,..,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Black.Mamba



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,..,





.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## jupiter2007

Fauj has destroyed their image. Army leadership has no shame, they have destroyed Pakistan with their political games. 
They were never neutral and they will never be neutral because their desire to have the power. They should have helped make Pakistan institutions stronger but they helped corrupt mafia hijacked and destabilize the institutions:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

Recent updates...........


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## khansaheeb

EPAPERLIVE TVDAWNNEWS URDUIMAGESHERALDAURORACITYFM89TEELIADVERTISEEVENTS/SUPPLEMENTSCLASSIFIEDSOBITUARIES




TODAY'S PAPER | MAY 16, 2022​
HOMELATESTPAKISTANBUSINESSOPINIONCULTURESPORTMAGAZINESWORLDTECHPRISMPOPULARMULTIMEDIAARCHIVEIN DEPTH

Search









Time to take difficult economic decisions: FM Bilawal


Foreign minister lashes out at Imran, rubbishes PTI chief's claim that his government was ousted through a foreign conspiracy.



www.dawn.com






Time to take difficult economic decisions: FM Bilawal​Dawn.com Published May 15, 2022 - Updated about 4 hours ago














0





Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto addresses a public rally in Karachi. – DawnNewsTV
Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto-Zardari on Sunday said the time had come to take "difficult decisions" for Pakistan's benefit to rescue it from the current economic crisis.
"Now the time has come to take those difficult decisions in the country's favour so we can take it out of an economic crisis," the foreign minister said while addressing a rally in Karachi. Bilawal was seemingly referring to the decision to hike petrol prices, which is being delayed by the government.
FM Bilawal said the government had two options in front of it: to maintain short-term relief and thrust the people into long-term problems, or "we bear short-term pain and arrange long-term relief."
"We have to take those difficult decisions through which we can take the economy out of the crisis created by [Imran] Khan," the PPP chairman said, adding that solutions could be found by working together.
Bilawal said the nation was facing "war-like" issues and difficulties and various political opponents had come together in the "unity government" to take responsibility and resolve them.
"Did you ever think we would be part of the cabinet and run the government with Shehbaz Sharif? Did you ever imagine that we would sit with MQM and do this?" the PPP chief asked.
He explained that personal and political differences were forgotten during times of hardship in favour of "national interest". FM Bilawal added that allied political parties would pursue reforms and work hard to deliver relief to the people.
Earlier today, Finance Minister Miftah Ismail said the government was not increasing petrol prices "for now", going back on an important pre-condition set by the International Monetary Fund (IMF) for the resumption of its loan programme.
Analysts and experts have criticised the new coalition government for eroding investor sentiment by not being able to come up with a credible plan to take politically tough decisions to fix the economy. One key decision on which the government has been dragging its feet is the reversal of the fiscally unsustainable fuel and energy subsidies, which is the ‘prior action’ that IMF wants it to take before it agrees to restart funding.
However, since taking charge, Prime Minister Shehbaz has rejected summaries for the removal of petrol subsidies on multiple occasions, showing that the new government is finding it difficult to take a decision that might be unpopular with its voters.
'Conspiracy was hatched in Bilawal House'​The foreign minister said the conspiracy to oust the PTI government was not hatched inside the White House, as claimed by Imran, but was prepared inside Bilawal House.
Lashing out at Imran, Bilawal rubbished the PTI chief's claim that his government was ousted through a foreign conspiracy at the behest of the United States.
"Now this selected says it was a foreign conspiracy. It's not a foreign conspiracy, it was a democratic action. It was the struggle of PPP workers, it was the success of Constitution and parliamentary democracy," FM Bilawal said.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## Catalystic

Sensationalism and talk shows……all talk and no action!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

/./././/


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## alphapak

All the patriotic soldiers in Pak Army need to get together and overthrow Bajwa before he
completely destroys Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## Genghis khan1




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534406276431618050

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## MastanKhan

It has started:


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,





.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## Super Falcon

We are governed by bunch of jokers stupids

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
A country without political stability can never develop economically. 
Politicians must unite for the sake of national interest, so that Pakistani world is safe from ridicule.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

,....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

...,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,





.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,


----------



## NA71

just listen


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.......


----------



## ghazi52

.,..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565395616817102848


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

..,,,


----------



## HAIDER

One of the best Canada radio talkshow 






Another brilliant program


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,,,,,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.


----------



## ghazi52

,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Edward College , Peshawar...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

././././


----------



## ghazi52

;l;l;;l;


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

,,..,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Now the "Game is Over", Sheikh Rasheed​


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,...
Anti Army Slogans Raised in Lahore | Nation Becomes Neutral​


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## diligence

Let's call a spade a spade. These idiot IK meets and licks boots in the dark of night and blackmails those boots during the day in front of his brainless followers. IK offers an unbounded second extension to army chief and when the chief rejects that request, that idiot starts a simmering campaign against the whole military leadership. He calls to every other politician in Pakistan a chore while he himself is caught red handed as a ghari chore (and much more) from tosha-khana. He blames others of joining foreign instigated conspiracy while he himself gets caught red handed while receiving tens of millions of dollars as illegal foreign funding. He is found using large sums of donation money (that normally includes zakat and sadqa money menat for poor) on his political activities. He lies day and night and feels no shame at all. Shuch an evil person needs to be rotting in a jail rather than roaming on Pakistani streets. 

To clean a well, you need to get the dead dog out of it and then clean it. This lanati IK has polarised our society so much that we can only get back to normal after getting the dead dog from the well.


----------



## Fasbre2

diligence said:


> Let's call a spade a spade. These idiot IK meets and licks boots in the dark of night and blackmails those boots during the day in front of his brainless followers. IK offers an unbounded second extension to army chief and when the chief rejects that request, that idiot starts a simmering campaign against the whole military leadership. He calls to every other politician in Pakistan a chore while he himself is caught red handed as a ghari chore (and much more) from tosha-khana. He blames others of joining foreign instigated conspiracy while he himself gets caught red handed while receiving tens of millions of dollars as illegal foreign funding. He is found using large sums of donation money (that normally includes zakat and sadqa money menat for poor) on his political activities. He lies day and night and feels no shame at all. Shuch an evil person needs to be rotting in a jail rather than roaming on Pakistani streets.
> 
> To clean a well, you need to get the dead dog out of it and then clean it. This lanati IK has polarised our society so much that we can only get back to normal after getting the dead dog from the well.


Biryani eating patwari…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,





...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## R2D2

Ghazi Bhai! Plz post videos from reporters who have not taken sides so that one can get a realistic view.
@ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,





,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588272340843917312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.





.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

,...,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,


----------



## ghazi52

..,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,...,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
"Pakistan is at the brink of bankruptcy" Miftah Ismail​


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

,,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607959941335351302
بھوکا شودا نمک حرام


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Technocrats coming to Islamabad.....


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

Tameem said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607959941335351302
> بھوکا شودا نمک حرام



اپنے مخالف کے کسی اچھے عمل کو تسلیم صرف ایک سچا اور ایماندار لیڈر ہی کر سکتا ہے.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,


----------



## alphapak




----------

